# Promoting the sport!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If one enjoys the sport of slingshot shooting, one should be carful on what they say and one what they post. There are others reading the post here and they are not all friendly to the sport. There has been in the past, words and post used to ban slingshots from some cities. There are some that want to get rid of all shooting sports, I know because I have met a couple of them. Because the slingshot sport does not have the resources to fight unfair and unjust laws we are a prime target. I know that this does not make any sense, but to some it don't matter. So in conclusion I say, be carful what you post and say so some nut can't use it to hurt our sport. I am Tex-shooter an I approve of this message! -- Tex


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Seems like many have not experienced real strife or tragedy in life, if they make a big deal out of people enjoying the making of or shooting slingshots. They need to have a little perspective regarding what is important in life.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Good point, Tex...


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

one of the big things that hurt the sport is vandals usuing slingshots for random vandalism agianst property shooting out car windows and house and commercial building really make the news


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree with Tex.
There are misinformed people out there with nothing more to do than create havoc.
If they want our guns..then they most certainly want our slingshots also.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Slingshots are one of the only means of enjoying a shooting sport left to most of the UK...

Increasingly restrictive and draconian laws, coupled with a high population density and scarcity of truly "public" land means that a fair few people would be surprised to discover that slingshots are still legal here!

Out of interest Tex - is this post in response to something else posted here we might have missed?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have seen several post that I thought might be counterproductive for the sport, but I try not to be critical and it may just have been my opinion. The reason that i made this post is I see more and more controls on slingshots. -- Tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> There has been in the past, words and post used to ban slingshots from some cities.


Can you site some specific examples of where this happened?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't offhand, but there has been several post on the forum of this happening. You can type "city bans slingshots" without quotes on Google and find several. -- Tex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In the past, I have suggested to a few individuals that the forum cannot be seen to be promoting illegal activities ... in particular the illegal taking of game, since I am particularly interested in hunting. Personally, I think that references to "poaching" and to the use of slingshots as poaching weapons should be discouraged.

Also, there have been several references to slingshots being used on dogs and cats. I think these too should be strongly discouraged. The slingshot should not be promoted as a means of inflicting pain on animals.

And finally, several folks have made statements like "It is only illegal if you get caught". I would suggest that that sort of sentiment has no place on this forum. The slingshot community must not appear to be a pack of scofflaws.

If we want to continue to enjoy our slingshots, we must try to be above reproach. Just my 2 cents.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Good points Charles! I've been guilty of a comment on at least one occasion, not realizing that some folks take certain topics very seriously and might be offended. Good advice here.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

This post is an excellent comment on how to help keep our slingshots legal.


----------



## nanodax (Feb 5, 2011)

good evening,

i'm a french shooter from nice.

we've got the same problem here.lot of people don't understand why a man 48 years old shoot with a slingshot.most of them don't understand also why young people do the same thing.

there is only when i show the accuraccy, the patience to make a slingshot, the elastics and all the techniques around, that the could understand that it's really a good passion with real benefits for the body and the mind!!!!!

ps:sorry, my english is not good.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I remember some of these instances. I know on one of the issues, something was said, and was done very well. He was not mean about it but the message was clear.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

nanodax said:


> there is only when i show the accuraccy, the patience to make a slingshot, the elastics and all the techniques around, that the could understand that it's really a good passion with real benefits for the body and the mind!!!!!


You are so correct. The secondary benefits to shooting and making slingshots is vast. The practice in patience, focus, and the discipline required to be a great shooter makes one a better human.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

nanodax said:


> good evening,
> 
> i'm a french shooter from nice.
> 
> ...


Your english might not be good, but your thoughts are 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## nanodax (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you, happy to see you're in accord with me, unfortunately it's not the case for the majority!!!!

ps:i've learned a lot because of this forum and the forumers, thanks to all.......we must stay positive!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I think the questions raised by Tex make all the sense. As a mere fact, our sport/hobby must be dignified. Of course I think the slingshot and all the techniques behind it are, in my point of view, an ART. Even in my teenager days, I didn´t use the slingshot for random and senseless destruction ...but are people who do that, even today. For me, the slingshot sport is in such a state of development that I believe it could be an official sport in future days. In this forum, however, the question is different. It's more enthusiastic. It's a passion. Also, it might be that some people take advantage of all the knowledge in here to make things wrong. In this case, the site admnistration must be adamant and outcast those members. But people who are not acostumed to the sport should judge too hastily. Slingshots made part of my childhood and educated me to be responsible.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

If it can shoot, then I guarantee there's someone trying to ban it.

If it can shoot, it's important for the shooter to use it carefully and respectfully.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I appreciate the comments I have read here. I have spoken in jest on "only if you get caught". I see now that such a comment could be bad for us all. I apologize. The sport provides much enjoyment for me and I never want to put it in jeopardy. I don't believe this was directed at me but, a wake up call none the less. Thank you Tex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

All good points. Its tough enough as it is already to enjoy this hobby because of misconceptions and false beliefs. I think it is important that if inappropriate dialog appears a moderator should be contacted and the content removed. The offending party should be contacted via PM to know of the offence.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> All good points. Its tough enough as it is already to enjoy this hobby because of misconceptions and false beliefs. I think it is important that if inappropriate dialog appears a moderator should be contacted and the content removed. The offending party should be contacted via PM to know of the offence.


Well spoken!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

treefork said:


> All good points. Its tough enough as it is already to enjoy this hobby because of misconceptions and false beliefs. I think it is important that if inappropriate dialog appears a moderator should be contacted and the content removed. The offending party should be contacted via PM to know of the offence.


These are good suggestions, and in my experience the moderators try to do as you suggest. I am sure all of the moderators would appreciate being advised of inappropriate posts. It is tough for the moderators to view every single post soon after it is put up, and having more eyes about would be helpful.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Knotty said:


> If it can shoot, then I guarantee there's someone trying to ban it.If it can shoot, it's important for the shooter to use it carefully and respectfully.


Hmmm ... 'Archery' a shooting sport seems to have escaped a negative reputation? Maybe much longer past history of that sport, hence more established & organized. I do not recall if archery is one of the Olympic competitive sports. If so that maybe contributes to it's so-called cleaner 'image'.

Slingshot not so established and maybe easier target for the banner types & government getting more intrusive in general ... local city and/or state (over regulation/laws). Hopefully that will not be trend here in Usa, but I don't know.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

My guess is archery avoids the bad wrap because it's hard to conceal bow and arrows and very little archery vandalism or crime occurs. Archery is in the Olympics but so are air gun and firearm sports, yet they are often restricted, so it's probably not the respectability of the Olympics which has helped that sport avoid scrutiny.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Knotty said:


> My guess is archery avoids the bad wrap because it's hard to conceal bow and arrows and very little archery vandalism or crime occurs. Archery is in the Olympics but so are air gun and firearm sports, yet they are often restricted, so it's probably not the respectability of the Olympics which has helped that sport avoid scrutiny.


Yeah, but what about this very old sport for the olympics? Guess we need to go for the AAC first! ;-)


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Bow and arrow vs slingshot reputation. Maybe the concealability of the slingshot makes it somewhat of a target. In Alaska you have to be 18 years old to open carry a firearm but 21 to concealed carry a gun, and a permit is not required. I could see some restrictions on hunting with slingshots but I'm surprised there are laws against slingshots. If gun control laws worked than Chicago should be the safest place in America. But it isn't.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This may sound crazy but I will say it anyway. :screwy:

I like slingshots a whole lot, but I don't have an interest in influencing anyone else's opinion about them at all. Even crazier, in fact, I don't really care if they are legal or not. I'm still going to enjoy them either way. h34r:

. . . Now, if I were trying to sell slingshots I'd probably feel differently.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> This may sound crazy but I will say it anyway. :screwy:
> 
> I like slingshots a whole lot, but I don't have an interest in influencing anyone else's opinion about them at all. Even crazier, in fact, I don't really care if they are legal or not. I'm still going to enjoy them either way. h34r:
> 
> . . . Now, if I were trying to sell slingshots I'd probably feel differently.


Can you imagine the press coverage if they tried a crusty old Vietnam vet for shooting a slingshot? It wouldn't be as bad as that homeowner's association that wouldn't let the Korean War POW put up a flagpole, but it might embarass a local government over such laws. As ole Waylon said, "if we weren't all crazy we'd just go insane." BTW, Waylon's son's nickname was "Shooter."


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Here in Chile slingshot has bad reputation because it has being used against the police in students riots, that's why is not legal porting a slingshot in the city streets, but it is also recognized as a sport an you can buy them at the sports shops and practice in closed private areas or your home, also for hunting ONLY rabbits (a pest here) without a "hunting license" are allowed in the field ... law peculiarities here !!! ... summary if you are a young student caught with a ss you are infringing the law ... if you are a mature man (as me) ... no problems "sir please use it with care, good shooting sir" ... ???


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Archery had to go through some of the same things here in the USA a few years ago also. When I came to Texas in 1969 there were still several counties that banded bow hunting. -- Tex


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> I appreciate the comments I have read here. I have spoken in jest on "only if you get caught". I see now that such a comment could be bad for us all. I apologize. The sport provides much enjoyment for me and I never want to put it in jeopardy. I don't believe this was directed at me but, a wake up call none the less. Thank you Tex


my thoughts exactly. also, thank you charles, for pointing out some specific examples. i too, have been guilty of some such comments. i would like to apologize for that and will be more careful from now on.

all the best, remco


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not surprised that there are those who would seek to ban slingshots. The average individual thinks of Dennis the Menace, or Bart Simpson when you mention slingshots. I do agree that we should also promote responsibility when we mention slingshots, especially will dealing with the general public. Any negative mainstream press can be enough to alter the way this sport is viewed & handled. Just like most other oddball laws, they will not deal with the core issue(s). I enjoy the sport immensely & would hate to resort to sneaking around to get satisfaction.


----------



## MKF30 (Feb 17, 2012)

I personally never understood why some states ban wrist braced slingshots out in the open(like where I live in NYC) yet are fine with normal ones(non-wrist braced) so according to the law you can harm someone with a wrist brace due to power as oppose to non? Makes no sense(then again most laws to me concerning shooting weapon bans don't)Now, don't get me wrong, I fully support folks to carry arms no matter what they are and living in a very liberal anti-gun city tends to hurt my chances of enjoying slingshot shooting!

So I've taken the liberty of just shooting in my basement. This past summer, had this one old guy other side of my back drive way saw me shooting in my yard, he was yelling at me "hey what are you shooting" lol. Gotta love busy bodies...and nosey people. O course some people will find a pea shooter as an "assault" weapon *chuckles* but what are you going to do right? I guess people see anything as being a self defense weapon, so to them it means it's a bad thing?

Anyway, I was seeking local slingshot tournaments, leagues etc but then I realized wait...I'm in NYC lol not happening. Most unfortunate because I really enjoy it. I'm relatively newer but not THAT new, been shooting for over a year now and have a few vids on my Youtube channel, few customs, few commercials etc.

I have no interest in shooting for game, animal pest control etc. I enjoy it just for the sport and skill, and being a marksman with a slingshot target shooting to me takes far more skill then a gun or bow.

I really enjoy it. Nothing like shooting down some cans


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm all about responsibility when it comes to the image of our sport. But in nearly every instance, laws are designed for after the fact. One gentleman mentioned rioting students, & another mentioned Dennis the menace & Bart Simpson. With the lack of public events to show the positive side of slingshooting, all we can do is demonstrate the utmost care & courtesy when out "imbibing" in our hobby, & remind people that it was, in fact, a slingshot that brought down goliath. On the forums, the same consideration should be given to the words & figures of speech we use to communicate to each other, as though we were in a crowded restaurant. In the splendid seclusion of our thoughts however, we can entertain our own notions of what's right or wrong in a given action or circumstance, be unreasonably livid about the injustice of the ever-encroaching laws dictating our lives, & take solace that this thing, this one small thing that we have literally springs forth from the trees all around us, & remember that it was, in fact, a slingshot that took down goliath.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

A town in CT (Weston) has recently passed an ordinance banning all weapons, including air guns, bows, rifles, revolvers, pistols, etc., with particular reference being given to blowguns and slingshots (braced or unbraced). The shooting of any of these banned implements could result in felony charges, arrest, confiscation, fines, and possible jail time. The recent shooting in Newtown CT has has caused a mindless knee jerk reaction with over 30 bills being presented to the CT state legislature in two days compunded by the more publicized Federal response. We live in strange times where political correctness overshadows logic and need to always present ourselves and our sport in a professional and courteous manner. Unfortunately we will always be at the mercy of the response to the improper or illegal behavior of the irresponsible. As stated by many above, do not let the annonymity and casual nature of the internet and public forums override thoughtful and cogent commentary.


----------



## MKF30 (Feb 17, 2012)

tradspirit said:


> A town in CT (Weston) has recently passed an ordinance banning all weapons, including air guns, bows, rifles, revolvers, pistols, etc., with particular reference being given to blowguns and slingshots (braced or unbraced). The shooting of any of these banned implements could result in felony charges, arrest, confiscation, fines, and possible jail time. The recent shooting in Newtown CT has has caused a mindless knee jerk reaction with over 30 bills being presented to the CT state legislature in two days compunded by the more publicized Federal response. We live in strange times where political correctness overshadows logic and need to always present ourselves and our sport in a professional and courteous manner. Unfortunately we will always be at the mercy of the response to the improper or illegal behavior of the irresponsible. As stated by many above, do not let the annonymity and casual nature of the internet and public forums override thoughtful and cogent commentary.


That's ridiculous...man, what's next? Using your fists is a felony too and would surpass basic assault? Crazy....it seems politicians will sign anything that says "anti-weapon" at this point, I bet pea shooters and water guns will be next(no I'm not joking) if they're going after slingshots and blowguns? Really? that's just wow.

Good to know though. Very helpful post.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Like I said in the first post, they will go after the one with the least resources first. The nuts of this would want all weapons banned, except the ones that they have. -- Tex


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, I was gonna step onto a soapbox. But then thought better of it. :banghead:

But I did see episode of Judge Judy today!

Guy brought several slingshots to a family party/gathering at a home in a subdivision. He handed them ou, along with paintballs and some rocks. You can guess the outcome. Neighbor had a car window shot out and homeownwer where party was held would not step up and accept responsibility.

Suppose that neighborhood has any respect for those who might use a slingshot in future? What we do has consequences.

Tex, it's good that you started this thread.


----------



## footloose (Dec 17, 2012)

I approve Tex's message too.

Do nothing or say anything that can bring the sport into a negative light. Too many people out there are paid serious money to spend their days looking for a new bandwagon to climb on.

Cheers, Footloose


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I agree with Tex too

I get worried when I read in the UK guys stating " got this rabbit from my car" and posting pictures of the fact.Now both things here are illegal in the UK,shooting anything from the roadside and poaching,so common sense would tell me not to annouce that that I'm doing something illegal but some don't seem to grasp that it will only take one or two getting caught to put slingshots in jeopardy.

Best advice think like those that would like to ban the sport,and don't post anything they could use as ammunition to carry it out


----------

